# AMS asking for VINs?



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone know why AMS has started requiring VINs for all field vehicles? This seems like way too much information to be giving to an client and I can't see any way that it protects them to have this information.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Could be multiple reasons:
1. To verify ownership/insurability
2. For reporting to the feds in the event that authorities are alerted
3. Covering their a$$es in the event that an accident/incident occurs

As with most government contracts, who knows the why's to some of the bureaucracy and red tape that is involved.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Could be multiple reasons:
> 1. To verify ownership/insurability
> 2. For reporting to the feds in the event that authorities are alerted
> 3. Covering their a$$es in the event that an accident/incident occurs
> ...


When I was a construction superintendent for a large development company I was required to obtain VIN's & proof of insurance for those VIN's from all vehicles owned by any subs that would be present on any jobsite. It was obviously a protection for my employer against any liability caused by those vehicles. Funny thing is, they never asked for a VIN or proof of insurance from my personal vehicle that they reimbursed me for using daily.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I wouldn't want to give it to them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We don't supply that information either.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We don't supply that information either.


I agree. If proof of insurance isn't enough, move on to the next guy.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They have required it for some time..


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

i just gave a dna sample


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> i just gave a dna sample


Nice! lol, they also require a photo of trucks, vehicles, etc.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Show me the money boys and then I can be bothered...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Show me the money boys and then I can be bothered...






For sure.


For what they pay ......... I'd tell them the camera broke and theres no money for a new one.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Show me the money boys and then I can be bothered...



What are they paying there? Where at $700 here and i have yet to find one that has NOT been trashed out already...........


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

From what AMS told me they wanted to make sure there vendors had proper cars/trucks for there workload.I say cars because we all know there are vendors out there putting mowers and compressors in cars


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> From what AMS told me they wanted to make sure there vendors had proper cars/trucks for there workload.I say cars because we all know there are vendors out there putting mowers and compressors in cars


I started out 4 years ago driving an old Buick with the rear seat down and coveredt with plywood. That's where I put my compressor and mower. All other tools were in the trunk. 

I seemed to do pretty good.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

BigMonkey said:


> I started out 4 years ago driving an old Buick with the rear seat down and coveredt with plywood. That's where I put my compressor and mower. All other tools were in the trunk.
> 
> I seemed to do pretty good.


Whatever works for you is what works for you.Did you upgrade to a jetta yet?I hear they are great for REO work


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Whatever works for you is what works for you.Did you upgrade to a jetta yet?I hear they are great for REO work


I'm still looking for the right one.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

You laugh but we've had 100+ winterizations in the last two weeks and I'm half tempted to throw the compressor in the trunk of my kia(those things have a pretty good size trunk) and go do winterizations with it. I covered 600 miles Mon/Tues just doing winterizations, didn't even get through 1/3 of what I have.

Can't beat 30 MPG. 30 MPG versus the 12 I was getting in the vehicle I took, would save me over $100.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> You laugh but we've had 100+ winterizations in the last two weeks and I'm half tempted to throw the compressor in the trunk of my kia(those things have a pretty good size trunk) and go do winterizations with it. I covered 600 miles Mon/Tues just doing winterizations, didn't even get through 1/3 of what I have.
> 
> Can't beat 30 MPG. 30 MPG versus the 12 I was getting in the vehicle I took, would save me over $100.





If it fits, roll with it. 

The older one gets the less they care about looks. Comfort and money become more important than looking "hot". :thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> If it fits, roll with it.
> 
> The older one gets the less they care about looks. Comfort and money become more important than looking "hot". :thumbup:


Paul, have I ever sent you a pic of my truck?:whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't believe I've seen it.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> You laugh but we've had 100+ winterizations in the last two weeks and I'm half tempted to throw the compressor in the trunk of my kia(those things have a pretty good size trunk) and go do winterizations with it. I covered 600 miles Mon/Tues just doing winterizations, didn't even get through 1/3 of what I have.
> 
> Can't beat 30 MPG. 30 MPG versus the 12 I was getting in the vehicle I took, would save me over $100.




Man you must be a body builder. My compressor weighs 150# and it's all i can do to get it in my truck by myself much less the trunk of a car!!:thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Man you must be a body builder. My compressor weighs 150# and it's all i can do to get it in my truck by myself much less the trunk of a car!!:thumbup:


I don't think one of those can fit I'm the trunk of any car. Then you're left with the smell of gas in your car.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt isn't yours a fairly good size compressor?

Mine is a 5.5hp and would probably fit in a large trunk.


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Whatever works for you is what works for you.Did you upgrade to a jetta yet?I hear they are great for REO work


I've done well enough that I drive a 2010 Tundra Double Cab now.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BigMonkey said:


> I've done well enough that I drive a 2010 Tundra Double Cab now.


You HAVE done well if you can afford to keep fuel in that thing!:whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> You HAVE done well if you can afford to keep fuel in that thing!:whistling2:





Are they worse than the Ford v10?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Matt isn't yours a fairly good size compressor?
> 
> Mine is a 5.5hp and would probably fit in a large trunk.



6HP 12 CFM. I own 2 of them. 1 is 3 years old, the other is 2 years old. Both have been FLAWLESS!!!! picked them both up at pawn shops for under $300 and 1 was BRAND NEW!

http://titanindustrial.net/TAC-2T.html


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> You HAVE done well if you can afford to keep fuel in that thing!:whistling2:


I USED to drive an old 95 Ford F350 crewcab long bed. It only got 8 mpg. 
With a coverage area of 150sq miles I was paying $1000/month in gas for that beast. Hence the reason I got the Tundra. 16mpg saves me enough in gas that I can easily afford the payment and STILL be paying less out in transportation costs overall. 

But when I was first starting out, and just working by myself, hefting a compressor and a lawn mower in and out of a back seat of a Buick was what I had to do to get the jobs done. It gave me great biceps and shoulders. :thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BigMonkey said:


> I've done well enough that I drive a 2010 Tundra Double Cab now.


A tundra huh? I'd like to buy a diesel version of that. I like the Hilux but too small for me. Drive my uncles Hilux while in New Zealand and boy was it strong!!


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

I want one of these (seriously). They look fun as he!!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Are they worse than the Ford v10?


I have an '08 Sequoia w/ the 5.7l.

17 mpg on the hwy
12.5 mpg around town
8.5 towing my 14' tandem enclosed cargo trailer from here to Denver a couple of years ago

Tons of power! But man is that engine thirsty!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> I want one of these (seriously). They look fun as he!!


WHAT IS THAT? & I want one!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I want this..................


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I want this..................





Compensating for SMALLNESS else where in your life???????????? :blink:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Compensating for SMALLNESS else where in your life???????????? :blink:



No, I just want to go places most can't go.......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I have an '08 Sequoia w/ the 5.7l.
> 
> 17 mpg on the hwy
> 12.5 mpg around town
> ...




The v10 is worse in the top two categories.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> The v10 is worse in the top two categories.


But. . .
The V10 is generally installed into a vehicle that can handle some consideribly heavier loads. When I can use a vehicle to pull my dump or landscape trailer, the price of fueling that vehicle is a lot easier to swallow.
My Sequoia (built on the same frame as the Tundra) is not capable of doing what a 3/4 or 1 ton truck can do, so in my opinion, the fuel that my Toyota 5.7l burns is more expensive.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Along with being a bigger displacement engine.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> WHAT IS THAT? & I want one!



Indian made Mahindra. They were "supposed" to be introduced in the US back in 09...BUT the EPA had something to say about that.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Indian made Mahindra. They were "supposed" to be introduced in the US back in 09...BUT the EPA had something to say about that.


I know Mahindra builds one HELL of a good little tractor.......


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I know Mahindra builds one HELL of a good little tractor.......


God bless the little **************.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Indian made Mahindra. They were "supposed" to be introduced in the US back in 09...BUT the EPA had something to say about that.


Interesting. According to the current issue of Diesel Power magazine, November 2012, p. 31, Mahindra has scrapped its attempt to introduce their diesel pickup to the U.S. market as well.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, I was on the waiting list for over 16 months with the local dealer that had franchise rights here. It never panned out, I lost interest and just stopped pursuing it any longer after the dealer explained that they were in a legal battle. 

As mt said... if their trucks are half as tough as there CUT's and Skid Loaders then it would have been a super tough no frills rugged machine. 



PropPresPro said:


> Interesting. According to the current issue of Diesel Power magazine, November 2012, p. 31, Mahindra has scrapped its attempt to introduce their diesel pickup to the U.S. market as well.


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I agree. If proof of insurance isn't enough, move on to the next guy.


I agree and I make sure they understand that I am a General Contractor and not their employee. I am only required to provide proof that I carry insurance for professional liability (In case I break something), errors&omissions (In case I miss something), and workmans comp (In case one of the crew gets hurt). 

That would be like you wanting to hire a contractor to build you a garage, and asking them for the VIN and Vehicle insurance of all the vehicles they will be using and that of the electrician they may hire to wire the garage. Do you really think they are going to give you anything beyond the required proofs of PL, EO, and WC insurance?

It's your business, not theirs, so act like you are the boss of your company because you are. 

You get your own insurance, and never ever let them talk you into any "Special Plans". The only thing special about their plans are that they are bogus and they will leave you hanging with bags every time. And yes I have that T-Shirt, believe me you don't want one of your own.


----------

